# question



## stressed_out (Mar 1, 2010)

I have some plants that are 16 days old and about 4 sets of leaves high. not including the baby leaves. On the second day under the light I had the light to close and it burnt the first real set of leaves. I fixed the problem and they are doing fine now. My question is those leaves that got burnt look beat now. Can i trim them off at the stems? Should I trim just the burnt parts off or is it just to soon? I dont want to stress them any more than I already have. I didnt know if they are spending time trying to fix or save the dying leaves. Any help would be greatly apreciated. thnx


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2010)

top them. it may take a couple of days to bounce back, but they will respond nicely.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2010)

I would just let them go and not trim anything.  The leaves will drop off when the plant is through with them.


----------



## stressed_out (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah let them go.  lesson learned right?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 2, 2010)

dont top a plant that has only 4 leaves.... 



leave the burnt leaves alone- they will fall off when they are ready.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 2, 2010)

imo just leave them alone, the plant will correct itself. patience
younge jedi patience


----------



## high before and after (Mar 6, 2010)

If you really must remove leaves cut them at the stem closest to the leaf, and not nearest the main stem. It won't look the nicest but this will prevent many infection issues the farther the cut is away from the main stem.


----------

